
Show HN: Secure XGBoost training and inference on encrypted data - chesterl
https://github.com/mc2-project/secure-xgboost
======
podcastinator
Blog post on the library: [https://towardsdatascience.com/secure-
collaborative-xgboost-...](https://towardsdatascience.com/secure-
collaborative-xgboost-on-encrypted-data-
ac7bc0ec7741?source=friends_link&sk=8abdb992c42b9189b4ca5ad039a0f22f)

